# Kalinic resta alla Fiorentina. Chiusa la telenovela.



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2017)

La questione relativa alla cessione di Nicola Kalinic sembra essere definitivamente chiusa. Il giocatore, a goal.com, ha dichiarato di voler rimanere alla Fiorentina.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato.. 
si indeboliva una diretta concorrente..


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato, avrei voluto vedere i violamelma rosicare poi con quella pippa di Destro


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2017)

Oh Tianjin, siete sicuri di non volere un fantastico Bacca?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Gennaio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Peccato, avrei voluto vedere i violamelma rosicare poi con quella pippa di Destro



io penso che i Della Valle stiano rosicando molto più perchè ha deciso di restare. 

Già si leccavano le dite di tutti i soldi che avrebbero beccato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> io penso che i Della Valle stiano rosicando molto più perchè ha deciso di restare.
> 
> Già si leccavano le dite di tutti i soldi che avrebbero beccato.



Probabile


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2017)

Uno che dice 'no' a una montagna di soldi perchè preferisce giocare al calcio non può che avere la mia ammirazione.
In tempi non sospetti certe scelte si facevano a carriera finita.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Gennaio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Uno che dice 'no' a una montagna di soldi perchè preferisce giocare al calcio non può che avere la mia ammirazione.
> In tempi non sospetti certe scelte si facevano a carriera finita.


Ti quoto alla grande. Massimo rispetto


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Gennaio 2017)

Kalinic è la prova concreta che non c'e bisogno montagne di soldi per prendere uomini e calciatori veri.


----------



## viaggio (20 Gennaio 2017)

che pollo


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Gennaio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Peccato..
> si indeboliva una diretta concorrente..



Oddio, si sarebbero ritrovati con 40M cash...


----------



## ignaxio (20 Gennaio 2017)

Il mio Fantacalcio è salvo


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Uno che dice 'no' a una montagna di soldi perchè preferisce giocare al calcio non può che avere la mia ammirazione.
> In tempi non sospetti certe scelte si facevano a carriera finita.



Ci credo poco. Se non è andato significa che alla Luiz Adriano c'era qualcosa che non andava. Se veramente gli offrivano 12 mln l'anno era andato alla soglia dei trent'anni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco. Se non è andato significa che alla Luiz Adriano c'era qualcosa che non andava. Se veramente gli offrivano 12 mln l'anno era andato alla soglia dei trent'anni.



se non sbaglio sulla eventuale vendita sia il dnipro che Hajduk Spalato vantano una percentuale, quindi alla fine anche alla fiore non conviene privarsi del giocatore


----------

